# A couple of questions regarding Jeep's and residential's.



## Jake's Lawn and Snow (Mar 20, 2020)

Hey everyone,
I've read a lot of older posts from years ago, and have a question about Jeep Wranglers.
Are they a better vehicle for plowing small residential driveways? Most of the driveways in my area are 2 cars wide 2 cars long, small driveways. I'm debating between a truck or a Jeep. I've seen Jeep's in action before but only for a short while, never used one myself. Will a Jeep need a lift kit to plow? Any other modifications? What plow is best used on a Jeep for 20+ driveways? (As I said, I only found posts from years ago, not sure if they are still relevant.)

Second question. Are there any businesses out there that only plow driveways, and not touch sidewalks? Anyone in Wisconsin would be able to best answer this question for this area. I'm not sure if I want to buy the equipment for sidewalks. I also would need a truck for the snowblowers instead of a Jeep.


Thanks.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

@EWSplow is our resident Jeep expert... And sadly he's also from Whizzconsin...


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

You cannot best a Jeep for maneuverability. The KING of residentials. 

I watched Mike (I forget his forum name) work a Wrangler with a 7.5 blade up front and 7’ pull plow out back. Incredible how efficient it was.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Jeep with a V and backblade would be a driveway "slayer". To use Ryan's terminology. 

Doubt you would need a lift kit, might have to upgrade springs or add airbags if available.


----------



## Jake's Lawn and Snow (Mar 20, 2020)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Jeep with a V and backblade would be a driveway "slayer". To use Ryan's terminology.
> 
> Doubt you would need a lift kit, might have to upgrade springs or add airbags if available.


What are air bags?
Is there a specific year range of Jeep that works better? I'll be buying used. I know from the posts I've read I want the 4.0 6 cyl.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

We have a wrangler with just the standard suspension. It has the Boss sport duty blade on it and an Arctic plow partner. http://www.arcticsnowplows.com/plow-partner

Its a 2011 and I've been impressed on how reliable its been. It is a way better option than a pickup truck for resi driveways for sure.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Jake's Lawn and Snow said:


> What are air bags?


Well...most are in Congress, the executive office, governships, and state legislatures.

But they won't help your Jeep. I can't recall if they are available for Jeeps but if they are, they are well worth it.

https://www.google.com/search?clien...aSAQM2LjKYAQCgAQGqAQdnd3Mtd2l6&sclient=psy-ab


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I agree with everyone else on the jeep with a V plow. And adding a back blade will cut your time, but the back blade will make it a little less maneuverable. With the back blade, you'll be able to get close to the garage door and cars parked in the driveway and pull the snow out.
Depending on the plow you buy, no suspension modifications will be needed, but you may want to add air shocks on the front. plow meister has posted air shock model numbers in several threads.
A 4.0 will have more power and be better on the road, but a 4 cylinder has plenty of torque for plowing. You'll lose speed on the highway with the 4 cylinder, especially uphill, because of the wind resistance of the plow.
Do not put a lift kit on your jeep. Not needed. 
If you want to include walks, a blower (and some salt) can be carried on a hitch carrier.
Here's a nice setup. Boss 7'-6" HTX on a newer jeep. It is not mine. It belongs to a client who owns a couple gas stations and small apartment buildings who thought he'd do his own plowing.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

First place I ever plowed snow, I was in a 1 ton daycab pickup with nothing other than a daniels pull plow on the back.

All I did was condo drives. It was super fast. Just have a bunch of pickups pulling the drives and one truck with a plow or ever better was a machine with a box grabbing the dragged plies and pushing them to the end of the roads.

Second place I plowed had a jeep with a meyers twin stick on the front and a pull plow on the tail... it was sooooooo much quicker than a daycab 1 ton.

We used it for drives, loading docks, sidewalks, to clean out around islands... it was unreal how quick you could do all the stuff that takes some thinking and planning with a 1 ton truck.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm going to mix it up a bit:
I believe you want to start mowing and plowing?
Unless you have another use for the jeep, you may want to consider a small pickup. Not quite as maneuverable, but at least it has a small bed. 
You could set that up with basically the same setup we've discussed on the jeep, both front and back blades.


----------



## Jake's Lawn and Snow (Mar 20, 2020)

EWSplow said:


> I'm going to mix it up a bit:
> I believe you want to start mowing and plowing?
> Unless you have another use for the jeep, you may want to consider a small pickup. Not quite as maneuverable, but at least it has a small bed.
> You could set that up with basically the same setup we've discussed on the jeep, both front and back blades.


Yes, plowing this winter followed by mowing. If I make enough money this winter to start up mowing. My other option is a small business loan. I already have a business plan made out, not sure how good it is.
Ideally, I'd save up enough money this year to buy 2 vehicles, 2 plows, maybe snow blowers and shovels and salt. Also, have to cover the marketing costs which is minimal compared to everything else.
Then hopefully have some money left over and make enough this winter to buy mowers and a trailer and more marketing for summer work.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Jake's Lawn and Snow said:


> Yes, plowing this winter followed by mowing. If I make enough money this winter to start up mowing. My other option is a small business loan. I already have a business plan made out, not sure how good it is.
> Ideally, I'd save up enough money this year to buy 2 vehicles, 2 plows, maybe snow blowers and shovels and salt. Also, have to cover the marketing costs which is minimal compared to everything else.
> Then hopefully have some money left over and make enough this winter to buy mowers and a trailer and more marketing for summer work.


With the winters we've had lately the equipment barely pay for themselves. Hopefully, you have other talents you can put to use in the downtime. 
You can't really have another job, unless its extremely flexible. The best thing is providing other services that can be done year round. To supplement your income. 
You can always pull a small trailer with a jeep too for mowers, etc. 
I wouldn't recommend borrowing money to get started in this business. Save up enough this summer to buy your used plow vehicle and plow.
You can find used jeeps for around $5k. And you can find used plows for around $3k + the mount and wiring. I'd budget $10k to get started.


----------



## Jake's Lawn and Snow (Mar 20, 2020)

Does anyone just plow residentials and not do sidewalks or not salt? Not salting sounds like a liability.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I plow only resies no shoveling I use Jeeps. If you get a V6 get an auto trany the V6 has REALY SUCKY off idle torque. The inline 6 has lots of off idle torque.

4 Jeeps, 3 of us plow (1 backup) 110 resi customers. 2 inch storm ~4 hours to plow


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Jake's Lawn and Snow said:


> Does anyone just plow residentials and not do sidewalks or not salt? Not salting sounds like a liability.


Sidewalks are extra...we don't salt any residential drives.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Jake's Lawn and Snow said:


> Does anyone just plow residentials and not do sidewalks or not salt? Not salting sounds like a liability.





theplowmeister said:


> I plow only resies no shoveling I use Jeeps. If you get a V6 get an auto trany the V6 has REALY SUCKY off idle torque. The inline 6 has lots of off idle torque.
> 
> 4 Jeeps, 3 of us plow (1 backup) 110 resi customers. 2 inch storm ~4 hours to plow


Some people don't like salt being used. 
I think in the country, you'll find more people who just want their driveway plowed and they can do their own walks and salt if needed. You should have a clause in your contracts regarding the liability of ice being on the client.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

EWSplow said:


> I think in the country, you'll find more people who just want their driveway plowed


yeah... we just drive over it and pack it down in the country... :laugh:


----------



## Deeds86 (Apr 24, 2018)

Just look close at the frame on the passenger side right where the ac condenser is! I see lots of jeeps around here that have fallen due to a rusted frame only in that spot! And the rest of the body and frame always look great!


----------



## Jake's Lawn and Snow (Mar 20, 2020)

Deeds86 said:


> Just look close at the frame on the passenger side right where the ac condenser is! I see lots of jeeps around here that have fallen due to a rusted frame only in that spot! And the rest of the body and frame always look great!


Great advice, thank you. I've never bought a vehicle private party before. I've always bought from a dealership that I trust. Now that I'm looking for a private seller, I'm not quite sure what to look for.


----------



## Deeds86 (Apr 24, 2018)

Leaking valve cover gaskets, if it's a 4.0 but I guess I dunno what year your looking for but with the 89 to 05ish had frame issues due to debris collecting in the frame under the condensor... that and make sure theres not a ton of mud packed into the frame and body areas you dont want something wheeled hard! Although it seems like they've all been somewhat tested by their owners at some point!


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Jake's Lawn and Snow said:


> Great advice, thank you. I've never bought a vehicle private party before. I've always bought from a dealership that I trust. Now that I'm looking for a private seller, I'm not quite sure what to look for.


Jake got 1 for ya >> Thumbs Up 
https://columbus.craigslist.org/cto/d/powell-jeep-1964-with-snow-plow/7086318883.html


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

The TJs frame rots in front of the rear wheels were the control arms mount to the frame.


----------



## Jake's Lawn and Snow (Mar 20, 2020)

Avalanche 2500 said:


> Jake got 1 for ya >> Thumbs Up
> https://columbus.craigslist.org/cto/d/powell-jeep-1964-with-snow-plow/7086318883.html


Wow, you can plow with that old Jeep? I wouldn't trust something that's 56 years old. No matter how good it looks. Would you?
It is a nice looking old school Jeep though.
That's also quite a ways outside the area I was looking. I'm not opposed to going a ways away but Columbus Ohio is pretty far. What happens if I get there, test drive it, and either don't like it or something's wrong with it . That's a long trip waisted. Which bring another question.

How far away have people gone for a vehicle?


----------



## Deeds86 (Apr 24, 2018)

Wouldn't go far for a jeep... maybe a classic or if it was brand new with a specific option, jeeps hold their resale but private party I always pay in cash and use that as a negotiation tactic! Btw I only was trying to give you my knowledge on jeeps I think their great vehicles and you cant go wrong! If its cleaned properly I dont think frames should be a deciding factor cause they dont rust when their not packed with debris! My neighbor uses a jeep and it seems to do better than my suburban


----------

